# 2015 -2016 Chances of getting an invite with 60 points



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello am awaiting my ACS skills assessment for a developer programmer.
Also as for the points I ve just got 60 points 
What are the chances of getting an ivite with 60 points as a developer in this financial year

Regards 
Ganesh


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

most probably you will get it (unless occupation is removed, which is unlikely) ...... how long you will have to wait depends on the backlog since the ceiling was exhausted. Worst case you might need to wait a couple of months for it


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response...however is there anyone who applied for 189 in 2015 with 60 points & had received an invite...please let me know


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You cannot really say for sure that you have 60 points until you get your ACS report.

From what I remember, March-23 applicants with 60 points under the 2613 occupation have received the invite so far. Under 2613, all 60 pointers post 23-March and 65+ pointers post 08-May are in the backlog. The backlog itself could be quite substantial this time. So expect some delay in getting invited.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN have you submitted your EOI?


*With 60 points for 189: Occupation ID - 2613* - your chances of being invited during *6th July Invitation round* *DEPENDS ON*




> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - Your SkillSelect EOI *Date of Effect*
> 
> ...


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks all for the responses...i have not submitted my EOI yet ...am awaiting my ACS skills assessment


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

gnshprasath said:


> Thanks all for the responses...i have not submitted my EOI yet ...am awaiting my ACS skills assessment


the most important criteria on which 60 points invitation depends on is the new quota for 2613. If the quota is cut by around 1000 places(very likely) then invitation cutoff will rise to 65 points...


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> the most important criteria on which 60 points invitation depends on is the new quota for 2613. If the quota is cut by around 1000 places(very likely) then invitation cutoff will rise to 65 points...


From where did you get information about the quota being cut for 2613 by 1000?

Are the quota numbers published somewhere?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

aarohi said:


> From where did you get information about the quota being cut for 2613 by 1000?
> 
> Are the quota numbers published somewhere?


I said its likely to happen...its the best possible scenario which can happen. Obviously the worst is 2613 dropped from SOL but that's very unlikely.


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks ...when will the new quotas be released? Any idea?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As the FIRST Invitation Round for NEXT FY is scheduled for 6th July, we should expect an update before that (IF NOT early).


All are hoping that they announce it on 1st July.



gnshprasath said:


> Thanks ...when will the new quotas be released? Any idea?


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Just submitted my EOI today with 60 points as a software programmer anyone please let know how long would it take to receive an invite


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

60 pointers from 2613 since 23-March till date are before you. The 06'th July round all went out to 65 and above pointers and even then applicants with 65 points who filed the EOI on and after 27-June have not been invited this time. So, it seems its going to be a very long time before you can expect an invite. Maybe October if you are very lucky (i.e. higher up applications slow down a bit), otherwise November or December. But we can only assume/ guess. In the end it all depends on the number of new applicants with more points than you. Also, at this rate and volume of applications, just like last FY, this year too 2613 will probably run out of seats before the year end (June-2016). You should seriously consider increasing your points to 65- either by scoring more points in the English tests, or from your partner if s/he can be positively assessed from any occupation from your *SOL.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

I have just got 60 points with Partner Skills and submitted EOI dated 16/06/2015 for Visa subclass 189.
What are the chances of getting an invite with 60 points as a Software Engineer in this financial year.

Regards 
Manish


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

What about the codes which are not on pro rata basis....
such as electronics eng ?
they have chance even with 60 points right ? Since there are no back logs !


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Dears,
I submitted Sub class 189 EOI 261313 with 60 points on 25th July 2015. I've been reading blogs and see that people are waiting from April who have not received invitation yet. I fear off whether i will get invitation at all or not.

Thanks.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone who applied with 60 points this year that already got an invitation?

Best,


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

hi guys,
Yesterday i have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for 489 visa. I have Positive assessment from VETASSESS for Human Resource Advisor Occupation. What do you guys think when can i get an invite or will there be no invite for 60 points holder.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

After 1st July 2015, the occupation ceiling has been increased for 2613.
The status after 3rd Aug - 
894 / 5364 (5364 is the ceiling for 2015-16)
and cut-off - 60 points & 2 April*2015 4:13pm

So we can hope that in the coming pickup (7th Sept), most of the backlog 60 pointers will be pulled.

Cross you r finger and hope for the best...


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

After 1st July 2015, the occupation ceiling has been increased for 2613.
The status after 3rd Aug - 
894 / 5364 (5364 is the ceiling for 2015-16)
and cut-off - 60 points & 2 April*2015 4:13pm

So you can expect in the coming pick-up (7th Sept) or the next (5th Oct) where most of the backlog 60 pointers will be pulled.

I am on the same boat - EOI submitted 30/06


----------



## humee (Nov 26, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> most probably you will get it (unless occupation is removed, which is unlikely) ...... how long you will have to wait depends on the backlog since the ceiling was exhausted. Worst case you might need to wait a couple of months for it


hi ,,
I need to ask one question. If you guys please clarify.

Is there any possibility for IT professional to get 190 visa on 55 points. As i knew 5 point will be sponsoring by state. Please also mention the IELTS criteria for 190 visa as i just have 6 each.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DIBP only requires IELTS of 6, however you would need to check the state's criteria to see if they require a higher score.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

humee said:


> hi ,,
> I need to ask one question. If you guys please clarify.
> 
> Is there any possibility for IT professional to get 190 visa on 55 points. As i knew 5 point will be sponsoring by state. Please also mention the IELTS criteria for 190 visa as i just have 6 each.
> ...





Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP only requires IELTS of 6, however you would need to check the state's criteria to see if they require a higher score.


As Maggie said, different states have different criteria for different occupations

Additionally, state nomination is subjective. States have their own criteria which they apply. It's not just the score


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

humee said:


> hi ,,
> I need to ask one question. If you guys please clarify.
> 
> Is there any possibility for IT professional to get 190 visa on 55 points. As i knew 5 point will be sponsoring by state. Please also mention the IELTS criteria for 190 visa as i just have 6 each.
> ...


NSW issued quite a few invitations yesterday including some 55+5. Check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## Tarar (Dec 5, 2015)

*Accountant General with 60 Points*

Hi all ! 
Can you please post your ideas about the future prospects of applicants with 60 points in Accountant General. As the last two months, the applicants only with 70 points have been invited. And what do you guys think of the future of Accounting.Will it be removed from the SOL or stay there for few more years?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Tarar said:


> Hi all !
> Can you please post your ideas about the future prospects of applicants with 60 points in Accountant General. As the last two months, the applicants only with 70 points have been invited. And what do you guys think of the future of Accounting.Will it be removed from the SOL or stay there for few more years?


No prospects for a 189 invitation for an accountant with 60 points as it seems


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

Any invitations received for 2613 job code so far with 60 points?


----------

